# mycotic aneurysm



## katiejeanne (Jul 6, 2011)

What is the correct way to code a mycotic abdominal aortic aneurysm on an inpatient currently on Invanz (antibiotic) for 4 weeks. I'm torn between coding it as 441.4 and 117.9 versus 421.0. When I type "mycotic" then "aneurysm" into my encoder it defaults to 421.0. Anybody have thoughts on this??? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## apotteiger (Jul 8, 2011)

Per Coding Clinic second quarter 2006 pages 16-17 a mycotic aneurysm of the thoracic aorta is coded to the site of the aneurysm.  3M encoder follows this logic with a note stating if endocarditis is not documented with a mycotic aneurysm code aneursym by site.  Following this advice, I would code 441.4 AAA without rupture.


----------

